# How to do a leg check? (Round kick block)



## Towel Snapper (Sep 17, 2014)

Might seem like a silly question but maybe theres more to it than simply lifting the leg up. 

I know you have to support your leg with your hip for instance if theres no hip behind your check then its not a solid defense. 

Also any tips to checking well, checking fast, being able to create a wide check angle when you turn your leg out, different types of check etc.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Might seem like a silly question but maybe theres more to it than simply lifting the leg up.
> 
> I know you have to support your leg with your hip for instance if theres no hip behind your check then its not a solid defense.
> 
> Also any tips to checking well, checking fast, being able to create a wide check angle when you turn your leg out, different types of check etc.



Yeah, if you lift your leg but don't have correct balance, angling, and structural alignment then the check won't be effective. Without seeing what you're doing I can't offer you specific feedback. Your coach should be able to help you with that.

As far as checking fast, it doesn't have much to do with your speed of movement. If has to do with being able to read your opponent to know when the kick is coming and being in a good stance to that enables your leg to come up easily when you need it to.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> maybe theres more to it than simply lifting the leg up...


 
In CMA, the "leg check" can be done with the back leg. You move your back leg in a circle to meet your opponent's kicking leg, the moment that contact is made, you turn that "leg checking" into a side kick or back kick as shown in pic 55, 56, 57, 58.







The "leg check" is too "conservative" approach. To catch the kicking leg is better. 






If you have good timing, you can shift your weight into your leading leg, use your back leg to attack your opponent's rooting leg before his kick arrives, that will be the best.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 17, 2014)

This is just a once in a while thing, but make sure you listen to and practice all that stuff above, but if you know its coming and they are used to you normal checks, you launch back at 45 degree angle and let fly with a round house kick of your own to their kicking leg; man, they spin like a top!


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 17, 2014)

If it's for self defence and not competition , I prefer to use a knee spike.
Probably won't be too keen on trying to kick you again after that.


----------

